# electrical outlet question



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No you can't run power cords thru the wall
You can tap off the outlet & add an outlet behind the TV
Or get some wire mold to hide the wires


----------



## sgolko (Apr 30, 2009)

Another option is a product called PowerBridge.
http://www.powerbridgesolution.com/
It was basically designed for exactly what you are looking to do.

Steve


----------

